# Street Names



## PV Bob (Apr 27, 2017)

A silly question from a newbie ..... many of the street names in our colonia are famous men from the past. For example - Aquiles Serdan, Lazaro Cardenas and Venustiano Carranza. Is it common to use the full name when asking for directions, getting in a taxi etc., or is it different depending on the town. We getting used to the concept that the same street name can be used in colonias that are almost side by side!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

PV Bob said:


> A silly question from a newbie ..... many of the street names in our colonia are famous men from the past. For example - Aquiles Serdan, Lazaro Cardenas and Venustiano Carranza. Is it common to use the full name when asking for directions, getting in a taxi etc., or is it different depending on the town. We getting used to the concept that the same street name can be used in colonias that are almost side by side!


Probably safer to use the full name. If you shorten it, use the apellido paterno, which is the first of the two last names. But Lazaro Cardenas here is called by both the last names, ditto Lopez Mateos.


----------

